# New to the Site



## AntiBlackOp1 (Apr 8, 2005)

Hello i have been lifting for around a couple months...nothing consistent nothing serious but i still made little gains. Now I'm looking to get serious and start young. Some of you may laugh and not take me seriously but some of you may be very willing to help me..I'm a 15 years old.. Some say it isn't right to lift when you are young but o well..

Age-15
Height-5'6 - 5'7
Weight- 131.5lbs
Body Type- Athletic/ not skinny. packing a little fat.

My Goal- My Goal is to gain weight and muscle before the end of summer (start of football season)..I'm going to be reading through the forums.. following some Journals and checking out the tips and stickies in each forum..
If you know of a good training routine for me to start with please I'm open to suggestions...Also the only supplement i am currently take is Whey Protein and i am taking creatine into consideration...

-Thanks...Tyler


----------



## PreMier (Apr 8, 2005)

Get yourself a good multi, and some fishoil.  Those along with whey are all you need.. and EAT!

Welcome to IM


----------



## AntiBlackOp1 (Apr 8, 2005)

Thanks for the welcome PreMier. Whats a good multi that you would recommend?


----------



## PreMier (Apr 8, 2005)

Mine are made by Apex.  They were on sale at my gym(2 for 20$) so I bought them.  I think Twinlab makes a good multi, and if you perform a search here it will bring up tons of other brands.  Most you can buy at www.bulknutrition.com or www.dpsnutrition.com for cheap.


----------



## AntiBlackOp1 (Apr 8, 2005)

Alright sounds good thanks I'm definitely gonna take it into consideration and maybe stop by the vitamin shoppe tomorrow...


----------



## Arnold (Apr 9, 2005)

AntiBlackOp1 welcome to IM!


----------

